# Wireless Gaming Adapter to have DHCP Running if TiVo is Running DHCP?



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

My DirecTV TiVo is running DHCP, and for me to acquire an IP for it my Linksys router has to be running DHCP (its already running DHCP by default). I have a Linksys Gaming Adapter, would I need to enable DHCP on that also? I tried enabling it earlier and I connected it to my laptop to see if I could connect and it didn't work. Also, would my TiVo IP ever change if I have it constantly hooked up to the Gaming Adapter/Bridge? And would I ever be able to change the IP of the TiVo if I ever wanted?

Also, I'm not sure where in the settings of the Linksys router settings page to view DHCP settings and IP's that have been set via DHCP

Thanks


----------



## tangent1138 (Jan 7, 2002)

gravely101 said:


> My DirecTV TiVo is running DHCP, and for me to acquire an IP for it my Linksys router has to be running DHCP (its already running DHCP by default). I have a Linksys Gaming Adapter, would I need to enable DHCP on that also? I tried enabling it earlier and I connected it to my laptop to see if I could connect and it didn't work. Also, would my TiVo IP ever change if I have it constantly hooked up to the Gaming Adapter/Bridge? And would I ever be able to change the IP of the TiVo if I ever wanted?
> 
> Also, I'm not sure where in the settings of the Linksys router settings page to view DHCP settings and IP's that have been set via DHCP
> 
> Thanks


DHCP means IP addresses are allocated dynamically without you having to specify exact settings. If the router reboots it may give the TiVo a different address. To make sure the TiVo has the same IP address every time you'll have to give it a static IP address in your router settings.

As far as the Linksys Gaming Adapter... do you mean you tried to connect your laptop to the internet through the gaming adapter?


----------



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

Where in the linksys settings page do I go to to change a static IP for my TiVo?


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

gravely101 said:


> Where in the linksys settings page do I go to to change a static IP for my TiVo?


You change it on you TiVo under settings. You would probably want to assign it an address outside of the range used by your router for DHCP.


----------



## tangent1138 (Jan 7, 2002)

unclemoosh said:


> You change it on you TiVo under settings. You would probably want to assign it an address outside of the range used by your router for DHCP.


I could be wrong, Unclemoosh (you're probably more of an expert than me) but shouldn't he the static IP in the router first? I've never done it, but I'd imagine telling the tivo a static IP is useless until it has been assigned by the router first?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

"Static IP addresses are manually assigned to a computer by an administrator. The exact procedure varies according to platform. This contrasts with dynamic IP addresses, which are assigned either randomly (by the computer itself, as in Zeroconf), or assigned by a server using Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol (DHCP). Even though IP addresses assigned using DHCP may stay the same for long periods of time, they can generally change. In some cases, a network administrator may implement dynamically assigned static IP addresses. In this case, a DHCP server is used, but it is specifically configured to always assign the same IP address to a particular computer, and never to assign that IP address to another computer. This allows static IP addresses to be configured in one place, without having to specifically configure each computer on the network in a different way."

It depends on how his network is setup. You can go into the device and put an ip address in - in this case this is why you pick one outside the range of addresses your DHCP server uses or else you will get ip conflicts. If you have a router that has the capability to to assign the same address each time the device boots up, then you can put it in there.


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

What he said.

But, in English and a simple home network, you assign it in the TiVo. Then the Tivo tells the router what its address is. I have networks setup in two residences. ALL PC's and TiVo's have static IP's assigned. The PC addresses are assigned in the TCP/IP properties dialog. All TiVo's are assigned in the Settings dialog. None are assigned in the router.

At my place of employment we also use static IP's configured in each piece of gear, PC's, printers, etc.


----------



## tangent1138 (Jan 7, 2002)

unclemoosh said:


> What he said.
> 
> But, in English and a simple home network, you assign it in the TiVo. Then the Tivo tells the router what its address is. Trust me on this. I have networks setup in two residences. ALL PC's and TiVo's have static IP's assigned. The PC addresses are assigned in the TCP/IP properties dialog. All TiVo's are assigned in the Settings dialog. None are assigned in the router.
> 
> At my place of employment we also use static IP's configured in each piece of gear, PC's, printers, etc.


weird. my network is the opposite-- all static IPs and it's all assigned in the router (by MAC address) and absolutely nothing's done on the PC/ Apple / TiVo side.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

tangent1138 said:


> I could be wrong, Unclemoosh (you're probably more of an expert than me) but shouldn't he the static IP in the router first? I've never done it, but I'd imagine telling the tivo a static IP is useless until it has been assigned by the router first?


All you need to set on the router is the DCHP assignment range. Leave plenty of addresses non-assigned, which you can use for static IP addresses.

I have my DHCP range set from 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.1.199 (my PCs and most other devices get those).

I have my TiVos set to 192.168.1.80 and 192.168.1.81.

Now you could set a psuedo static IP, by forcing the MAC address of an adapter to get a particular IP address, if your router or DHCP server supports it.


----------



## tangent1138 (Jan 7, 2002)

i'll just note that the one benefit of having the router dole out static IP addresses is that a computer taken to another location (a laptop in a coffee shop for example) may get its connection borked by the router in the new location (until you setup a new connection profile). this doesn't necessarily apply to the OP, just thought i'd mention it.


----------



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

classicsat said:


> All you need to set on the router is the DCHP assignment range. Leave plenty of addresses non-assigned, which you can use for static IP addresses.
> 
> I have my DHCP range set from 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.1.199 (my PCs and most other devices get those).
> 
> ...


So what your saying is, in my router DHCP Config, put the starting address to 192.168.1.100 (it doesnt have an ending range setting, just a starting IP setting. And set my TiVo's IP in the Tivoweb net config page to an IP such as 192.168.1.80?

Heres a picture of my settings page, I'm not sure what to put in Static DNS 1-3


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Yes your router does have a range it is the "Maximum number of DHCP users" Set that to 10 (or what ever you need). If you use this for your setup then the DHCP server will hand out the addresses of 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.1.109 to any device that requests an address. Any other address outside that range can be used for your static IPs. Don't put anything in the Static DNSs.


----------



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

ttodd1 said:


> Yes your router does have a range it is the "Maximum number of DHCP users" Set that to 10 (or what ever you need). If you use this for your setup then the DHCP server will hand out the addresses of 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.1.109 to any device that requests an address. Any other address outside that range can be used for your static IPs. Don't put anything in the Static DNSs.


Ok so just to make sure I'm doing everything right, I'm going to set my "Maximum number of DHCP users" to 20, so my DHCP server will will hand out addresses of 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.1.119. And I'm going to go into Tivoweb and go to net config and set my TiVo address to 192.168.1.80
Thats setting it as a static IP right?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

yes


----------



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well I did that, and it seems like only every once and a while my TiVo will connect to my network. It'll be connected for a few hours then stop. And then it'll connect again and then stop.

I think my TiVo did this when I had a DHCP IP set to it


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Then it sounds like the bridge may be the problem.


----------



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah you were right, it had to do with the bridge


----------

